# intestinal parasites



## RylandVT (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been having a problem with one of my German Blue Rams. She has gotten quite thin, little interest in food (what she does eat she spits back out) and her colors have faded. Her feces were clear and stringy. This used to be the dominant fish in the tank and so full of spunk that seeing her like this is just awful. About the time I noticed this (2 weeks ago), I noticed the new platy defecating an actual worm. So, I got API General Cure and have done 2 full rounds of treatment. Her color is alot better and she is out and about more but will still spit out most of the food and just seems to be dwindling away-she looks like she is shrinking compared to everyone else. Is it worthwhile to continue with the dewormer? The package says just 2 doses is enough but is it really? Or should I consider euthanasia? I know rams are notoriously delicate but she has been my favorite.


my tank: 40 gallons, 80 degrees, ph 7.4, amm 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 10-20 (can never tell the difference), 30%PWC twice weekly.

stock: 2 german blue rams, 5 glass catfish, 5 peppered corys, 3 platys, 11 cardinal tetras- every one else appears healthy and active


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What colour was the worm? 

There are no blanket dewormers - so question number two, since you have the medication at hand - what is the active ingredient in API General Cure?


----------



## RylandVT (Jan 1, 2012)

It looked like a dog roundworm (like a short tan/white spaghetti). General Cure's dewormer is praziquantel. It also has metronidazole in it. Each dose that I put in the tank seems to perk her up some but for just a little while.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

So it should be the right med for a whitish worm - prazi works there. 

One possibility is simple age - even wild rams are short-lived for cichlids, and the inbred domestic strains like the German Blue do tend to go out the way you are describing.

As well, she's in with a platy... what's the water hardness and temperature? Rams are fish from extreme conditions, and even the domestic forms are highly evolved to their habitat. They do best in clean, very soft, acid water above 26c. Platies thrive in clean, very hard, alkaline water at 23-24c. 
Softwater fish in hard water (and vice versa) will follow the sad progression you've described.


----------



## RylandVT (Jan 1, 2012)

so do you think the doses of praziquantel were enough to clear the worms from everyone? I don't want to see that again and don't plan to add anymore fish. The platys were a mistake-I felt sorry for them since I went in the store the day their filtration was down (clogged drainage pipe they said) and all the fish looked so stressed (it was actually quite eerie to walk in and see rows of tanks with all the fish either at the top or bottom). I try to keep the ph as close to neutral as possible and the temp is 80-82. I certainly wouldn't get platys again-they are the biggest pigs at feeding time but they have settled in so they are a part of the tank as long as they don't pick on any of the others.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are going to bring the dewormed fish around (if you've followed the whole treatment, it should work - no guarantees) you'll need some high quality food now - either frozen, or a trip to the garden for choppable (yeah, gross) earthworms is in order. Whiteworms would be good if you have access - they put weight on well.
Just flake probably won't do it.


----------



## RylandVT (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you-I'll try some higher quality food. I just need her to show interest in it!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Sometimes food that moves does wonders for a fish with a 'strike' reflex, and rams have that.


----------

